# What are the road conditions like in SLC?



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Looking for some help....

I will be spring breaking with the family the first week of April in Layton and Lehi. Wondering what to expect for road conditions. I have both a road bike and a cross bike with 32c knobbies and am trying to decide which to bring. Is the snow gone on the valley floor? How about up in the canyons? Is there still sand or gravel on the shoulders? Any organized rides, or route suggestions? Looking to put in a good solid week of training.

Deal with the wife was that we could go visit family, but I was bringing my bike and riding.... lots.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

196nautique said:


> Looking for some help....
> 
> I will be spring breaking with the family the first week of April in Layton and Lehi. Wondering what to expect for road conditions. I have both a road bike and a cross bike with 32c knobbies and am trying to decide which to bring. Is the snow gone on the valley floor? How about up in the canyons? Is there still sand or gravel on the shoulders? Any organized rides, or route suggestions? Looking to put in a good solid week of training.
> 
> ...


The weather has been fairly cooperative lately. Most of the snow in the valley is gone. The climb up Traverse is nearly completely dry (just some run-off), and AF canyon is dry up to the gate.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

Bring the road bike.

Shoulders areas clean as they ever are. Snow is completely gone from the valley floor, canyons that get plowed/maintained (emigration has a little runoff, millcreek is clear up to the gate, don't know about Big/Little Cottonwood, etc.) are plenty clear.

For group rides, it'd be worth putting out feelers here: http://cycleutah.com/Forums/Default.aspx


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reports. Wish there was a little warmer weather in the forecast, but oh well....


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

Who knows? It could be 60 degrees, like yesterday, or it could snow, like today!

(it's gonna be a cold training ride this evening...)


----------

